# libGL warning: 3D driver returned no fbconfigs.
libGL error

## Teerayoot

all things go almost done with ati radeon 9200se open-source driver:

here my problem.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-3.00# glxinfo
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> ...

 

libGL warning: 3D driver returned no fbconfigs.

libGL error: InitDriver failed

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

also have problem with zsnes when i select opengl mode :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> libGL warning: 3D driver returned no fbconfigs.
> 
> libGL error: InitDriver failed
> ...

 

in the kernel log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  [drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925
> 
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
> ...

 

seem libGL can not find fbconfigs 

where to download that tool?

----------

## stalkerg

No.

Pleas see:http://who.is.free.fr/wiki/index.php?GLX

----------

## www.rzr.online.fr

 *stalkerg wrote:*   

> No.
> 
> Pleas see:http://who.is.free.fr/wiki/index.php?GLX

 

err see :

* http://rzr.online.fr/q/GLX

or links from :

* http://rzr.online.fr/q/VGA

----------

